
Analyse Asia 48: Decoding the Asia Landscape with Jamie Metzl - bleongcw
http://analyse.asia/2015/07/26/episode-48-decoding-the-asia-landscape-with-jamie-metzl/
======
bleongcw
Synopsis: Jamie Metzl, currently a senior advisor to Cranemere LLC & a senior
fellow of the Atlantic Council, joined us to dissect the economical and
geopolitical landscape of Asia. Drawing from his illustrious career and
experience in foreign relations and international diplomacy (Asia Society, US
Senate Foreign Relations Committee under Senator & now Vice President Joe
Biden, Department of State, National Security Council and United Nations
Transitional Authority in Cambodia), we discuss the slowdown of the China
economy and the recent equity bubble burst, the eventual fate of North Korea
and how it affects South Korea if reunification ever happens, and Japan’s
population decline & its impact to the region as a whole. Last but not least,
we have a short chat on Jamie’s fiction novels and yes, there is a sequel to
“The Genesis Code”.

